# No Ringtones for Samsung SGH-A436



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't upload ringtones from my computer to my Samsung SGH-A436. I get a DMR error. Can someone tell me (a) what this means, and (b) what I can do about this.


----------

